# Moving to Thailand in mid Nov 09



## Lovejoy (Oct 27, 2010)

After 25 years in England with a failed marriage (English husband) but having 2 handsome boys, 24 and 21 respectively who prefer to remain in London with their father. I’m now coming to live in Thailand in mid November. To join me is my Norwegian boyfriend of 3 months. I’m 57 and he is 61 (just). Although it is too early to say but we determind to make this relationship works as i know, we know there will always be some younger girls lurking around the corners and temptation is always to make a man stray. Though, he was already in Thailand 3 times prior meeting me, each trip he had a taste to thai girls, he said so.
I have a sister and my mum live in Chiang Mai. I dont know Thailand well enough in terms of infrastructures as have been absence from Thailand for along time, things have changed much in the last 10 years and i dont always go to Thailand as often as I should have done. We are planning to rent a car to travel around Thailand in the first 6 months not contineously but on and off, not necessary travelling in the touristic areas, before deciding to find somewhere to live not necessary in Chiang Mai near my family just to be fair to him. My questions are:-

1. Is it safe enough to just walk into a hotel we found in the middle of somewhere at night time at the end of a day (i know we can do this in the UK). You may say ask your sister, but no, i prefer farangs who already enplored Thailand beyond her limits.
2. Can any body recommend a reputable car hire and insurance firms, my sister owns hers, not knowing car hire stuff.
3. I’d eventually like to live in somewhere not too hot that i can still use my woolen stuff in the winter months (still keeping these, when visiting my boys in the UK) but not too remote from civilization, someone recommended TAK, has anybody been to this place. 
4. Also, could anybody recommend any Norwegian/Scandinavian community + Thai wifes/ g’friends living some where if not we will set up one.

Hope to hear some advise, thank you so much.
Jana


----------

